# Charter company in Volos/Skiatos, Greece



## rawick (May 13, 2009)

Hello guys,

i heed to find a reliable yacht charter company in the region of Volos/Skiatos, Greece. I need two big boats there (10+ persons), one of them can be a catamaran.

I prefer to work with Greek companies not the big international ones like Sunsail. I got many reasons, which I do not want to explain here, neither to talk against a certain charter company.

If anyone can recommend such a company I will be very happy. If you do not want to mention names here, you can send me in a private massage.

Thank you in advance:
Aleks


----------

